# A few questions about gear



## Corrmaz (Jun 1, 2013)

[MOD}What color underwear do uber Green Specialz forcesz Berets wear? {MOD}


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2013)

Dear Diary,

Today I woke up and got to read a post from a guy who can't follow directions and instead wanted to know how make make his air soft costume as deadly looking as possible. 

It was a good day.


----------



## Corrmaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Exactly what rule am I breaking


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2013)

LOL. Im no mod so this is friendly advice before the "guys with sticks" come around,  go make a proper first post, and more importantly, thanks for not denying the airsoft costume accusation!

It's been a rather lousy day and you are personally responsible for making me smile!


----------



## Corrmaz (Jun 1, 2013)

What first post


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2013)

Corrmaz said:


> Exactly what rule am I breaking


 


Corrmaz said:


> What first post


 
You figure it out and fix it, and I'll re-open this thread. Otherwise, I think you're not long for this site.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 1, 2013)

Think yourself lucky you haven't been binned already.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 1, 2013)

Corrmaz said:


> Exactly what rule am I breaking


I am in a very foul mood so I will make this short. You broke 2 rules. One pertaining to this board, You must make an intro post before posting anywhere else. The second pertaining to life. Life is to short to go through stupid son. I would suggest you make your intro post, then read, read and read some more. If you have any questions from here on out please clear them with Pardus or Freefalling. They would be more than please to help you.


----------

